# Gloves for cold weather touchscreen use



## maneetpuri (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Friends,

It's amazing to me to think that technology has moved to gloves as well that ease us in cold weather. The problem of using touchscreen smartphones and tablets in cold weather has lead to the creation of specialized gloves that can conduct a person's bio-electricity and activate touch action on a screen.

Read it here in detail:
 http://www.itnews.com/smartphones/40839/silver-gloves-said-ease-cold-weather-touchscreen-use


Cheers,

Maneet Puri


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Sounds awesome.

Something I've ever thought of...mostly because I live in Florida and never wear gloves.


----------

